# Wired USB/Ethernet Adapter Compatibility



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

There seem to be a gazillion adapters like this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=110251125229 on eBay.

Will they work with a TiVo?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

This was mentioned a few days ago http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392811


----------

